# Agnus Dei for Strings, Woodwinds,Natural Trumpet, Timpani, Continuo & SATB chorus.



## JamieHoldham

*Agnus Dei for Strings, Woodwinds,Natural Trumpet, Timpani, Continuo & SATB chorus.*

I have been hard at work working on one of, if not my final serious work in the Baroque style, imitating Bach before I leave behind this style of music and move onto my newly found style. It is Agnus Dei, usually a movement from a Mass which I have created as a single well developed work.

I won't go into much detail - except this is the most complicated work I have created so far and I will not be finished for some time, although I definitely will not abandon it.

Page 1:


----------



## Pugg

Good to see you back in full swing Jamie.


----------



## JamieHoldham

Pugg said:


> Good to see you back in full swing Jamie.


I wish I had the time, but from the 10th of this month to the following 2 weeks I won't be able to do much, as I have been put on a short course by the Jobcentre and that will take up quite alot of my time sadly.


----------



## Pugg

JamieHoldham said:


> I wish I had the time, but from the 10th of this month to the following 2 weeks I won't be able to do much, as I have been put on a short course by the Job centre and that will take up quite a lot of my time sadly.


Who knows, it might inspire you to a lot of new musical inspiration Jamie, before you know it, you are composing a new world symphony of your own.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> Who knows, it might inspire you to a lot of new musical inspiration Jamie, before you know it, you are composing a new world symphony of your own.


I was thinking something similar, Pugg. Is there a better experience than this job center thing to give you lots of insight into an Agnus Dei?! Although I sort of guessed that's part of reason you decided to compose it now.


----------



## EdwardBast

JamieHoldham said:


> I won't go into much detail - except this is the most complicated work I have created so far and I will not be finished for some time, although I definitely will not abandon it.


Will you be finished with any other of your ambitious projects soon? Like your Symphony no. 1, Double Violin Concerto, Orchestra Suite no. 1, Partitas for Solo violin, Piano Sonata no. 1, Fantasia for Orchestra, Ave Maria, Ave Verum Corpus, Für deinem Thron, Jesus Bleibet Meine Freude, Requiem Mass in D minor, or Great Mass in D? Are any of these close to completion yet? Have you done much work on any of them recently? When can we expect to hear one of these works?


----------



## JamieHoldham

EdwardBast said:


> Will you be finished with any other of your ambitious projects soon? Like your Symphony no. 1, Double Violin Concerto, Orchestra Suite no. 1, Partitas for Solo violin, Piano Sonata no. 1, Fantasia for Orchestra, Ave Maria, Ave Verum Corpus, Für deinem Thron, Jesus Bleibet Meine Freude, Requiem Mass in D minor, or Great Mass in D? Are any of these close to completion yet? Have you done much work on any of them recently? When can we expect to hear one of these works?


Before I begin: you will probally never hear my works as I only ever intend my works for live performance by real instruments - and I will never be in a position where I will ever get that to happen, as much as I would want it.

Now I'll answer your question one by one.

The Ave Verum Corpus & Ave Maria is finished, you already know this unless you forgot.

1. The Symphony No.1 is due for another attempt when I get around to it.
2. Double Violin Concerto is a maybe / or cancelled.
3. Orchestral Suite No.1 is a old work and I cancelled it a very long time ago.
4. Partias for Solo Violin is another old work, cancelled.
5. Piano Sonata No.1 is a work in progress, will probally be done within the next couple of months maximum.
6. Fantasia for orchestra is very very close, just need to finish the Coda.
7. Before Thy Throne I now appear is a work in progress, will take several weeks to several months possibly.
8. Jesus Bleibet Meine Freude is cancelled because I ran out of manuscript paper which I was using for that particular work.
9. The Requiem mass & Great mass are very long and complex therefore won't be finished for several years at least, if not decades.

And finally the Agnus Dei itself will probally be atleast a month or several long -keep in mind all of these are predictions and any of my works could be finished earlier or later. But I won't rush to finish any of my works just because of people pressuring me to.


----------



## JosefinaHW

:Jamie: I'm tempted everyday to ask you when will I be able to hear your work. I often think of purchasing the Sibelius software so I can hear what many different pieces of music would sound like orchestrated. For me, that's the same excited enthusiasm as counting the days until a newly released Herreweghe disc arrives at my door! If I had the man's phone number I'd call him everyday to get an early release!!!


----------



## Vasks

JosefinaHW said:


> :Jamie: I'm tempted everyday to ask you when will I be able to hear your work. I often think of purchasing the Sibelius software so I can hear what many different pieces of music would sound like orchestrated.


If you did buy Sibelius software, you could engrave Jamie's posted scores and we all could hear a bit of his music. Hmmm...interesting...very interesting


----------



## JamieHoldham

Just incase some people are wondering why my composing output has halted, the Jobcentre have put me on a 2 week course and I won't have any time to compose apart from on the weekend.

Next Friday the 21st I will be back in full swing, and after a busy 2 weeks my inspiration is building up to compose something magnificent.


----------



## Pugg

JamieHoldham said:


> Just incase some people are wondering why my composing output has halted, the Jobcentre have put me on a 2 week course and I won't have any time to compose apart from on the weekend.
> 
> Next Friday the 21st I will be back in full swing, and after a busy 2 weeks my inspiration is building up to compose something magnificent.


You see, new insights, like I predicted.


----------



## JamieHoldham

Just a update on my status, I have finished the course and am back with the Jobcentre, I have some time to compose and I have been working on new ideas for my Symphony, I have started a new attempt on it and I have many (I think) revolutionary ideas that haven't been done before, possibly completely reworking some aspects of the sonata form and improving upon it in a way which as far as I know no one else has ever done before.

I won't reveal anything however, I don't really want any other composers to compose a short piece using my ideas and being hailed as geniuses themselves, even though there probally isn't anyone here that would do that, better to be safe than sorry.

And if you didn't know before, I don't consider myself just a composer - I want to innovate and think outside the box, break the rules and do whatever hasn't been done before also think of new ideas and concepts. Possibly even develop a new era of music - however I doubt I am capable as there is little that hasn't already been done in that regard.


----------



## Pugg

JamieHoldham said:


> Just a update on my status, I have finished the course and am back with the Jobcentre, I have some time to compose and I have been working on new ideas for my Symphony, I have started a new attempt on it and I have many (I think) revolutionary ideas that haven't been done before, possibly completely reworking some aspects of the sonata form and improving upon it in a way which as far as I know no one else has ever done before.
> 
> I won't reveal anything however, I don't really want any other composers to compose a short piece using my ideas and being hailed as geniuses themselves, even though there probably isn't anyone here that would do that, better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> And if you didn't know before, I don't consider myself just a composer - I want to innovate and think outside the box, break the rules and do whatever hasn't been done before also think of new ideas and concepts. Possibly even develop a new era of music - however I doubt I am capable as there is little that hasn't already been done in that regard.


Again, good to see you back, hope you are doing well.
And I mean it.


----------



## JamieHoldham

Uploading this image of a sketch, as I will be starting again since the recent 2 week course I had made me lose track of the chord and harmonic progression I was going for when composing the piece, on top of the fact I can improve upon what I already did anyway.









*Edit: sorry for the blur on the image.*


----------

